# Oakley 8" SI Assault Boot



## Skoalastic (28 Jan 2009)

Thinking about picking these up, spoke to a couple of guys who rock em'; no complaints. Does anyone have any negative experiences with the boot?

Thanks.


----------



## Skoalastic (28 Jan 2009)

https://www.oakleyforces.ca/ 

The boots are on the website above, but if you have them I'm assuming you know what they look like.

Cheers >


----------



## Bomber (29 Jan 2009)

I would email the company, they offer discount sunglasses to the CF, perhaps they could give you a good price on boots.  Get some buddies together, the min order for glasses is 5 pairs for the discount price.


----------



## Armymedic (29 Jan 2009)

They are not waterproof or water resistant (same as magnum or swats) but does have more leather. No drain holes. Other than that, IMHO good to go.


----------



## Skoalastic (29 Jan 2009)

I went from Magnums to Swats, now I'm looking for something that still has the nice contour of the Magnums but doesn't lack ankle support like the Swats. As for being water proof anyone knows in the field you're in water well above your boot line anyway.  Any other recomendations ? But I'm definately leaning towards the Oakleys.

Thanks


----------



## Lord ReZ (29 Jan 2009)

Ive' always liked MATTERHORN USMC Infantry Combat Boots as my main boot. 

https://www.sealsactiongear.com/catalog/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=12

They're like a mix between a Danner and a Mangum. They last a lot longer than SWAT or Magnum and are very more durable. Sure they may be slightly heavier, but not near as heavy as the Mark 3 or Mark 4 and are water proof, but breath very easy. The top 5 holes on the boots are metal clips, so you just pull and your boot instantly tightens which is great for the field. The sole is very should I say, "Gouchy" ^_^  Very comfortable and prevents mud build up. They do come with little slip on straps on the back, but those can be easily cut with a pair of scissors. Not a lot of people seem to have these boots but they work exceptionally well, you should give it a look.


----------



## Fusaki (29 Jan 2009)

I have a buddy who speaks very highly of Oakley's 6" SI boot.  He wore them in Afghanistan, then back in Canada for a number of long distance and heavy weight marches.  His only complaint is that they were too hot at times for the desert.

These days Rocky S2Vs are the flavour of the week in my part of town.

I've been wearing a pair for the past 6 months and I have nothing bad to say about them.  They're very light, very well ventilated, have drain grommets, speed laces, excellent traction, excellent ankle support.  I wear mine with Green Superfeet insoles.

The only drawback is the price, but get what you pay for...


----------



## dimsum (29 Jan 2009)

Lord ReZ said:
			
		

> Ive' always liked MATTERHORN USMC Infantry Combat Boots as my main boot.
> 
> https://www.sealsactiongear.com/catalog/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=12



I have a pair of the safety-toe version, and the only complaint is that in the winter the Vibram sole becomes a hockey puck.  I've actually gone back to the Aircrew boot because of it.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (31 Jan 2009)

OK, Mk IIIs getting old, GPs seem to be junk for anything else but flying desks, and I am in the market for a good pair of tac boots (black). Good suggestions above and worthy of consideration, however I am very wary of ordering online for something inherently iffy as footwear (with the varying sizing standards between manufacturers, and the inability to try/walk around with them). If ordering online is the only COA to get a good pair of boots (e.g. Matterhorns from SAG), what's a proven trick to get the right sized boot in the first try?

Also, any experiences with 5.11 XPRTs (black and/or tans)?

I am ultimately looking for low-key (no pretenses of being an assaulter here) tac boots that feel more like runners vice heavy boots with waterproof lining, to replace the Mk III and GPs.


----------



## Skoalastic (3 Feb 2009)

Ordered.

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Cheers :blotto:


----------



## 4Feathers (3 Feb 2009)

Skoalastic said:
			
		

> Ordered.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> Cheers :blotto:


Let us know how you like them.


----------



## HItorMiss (3 Feb 2009)

The problem with the Oakley boots is in the name "Assault" they are an urban design boot as such extensive field use will tear them up pretty quick (IE: Extensive patrolling) that's not to say they are not good boots in fact I recommend them in terms of what they are designed for.

Me I have different boots for different jobs all depends on the mission parameters.


----------



## Love793 (3 Feb 2009)

A couple of guys in my Sqn wear them. They have no major complaints about them, except that they have to watch how they step mounting and dismounting from Coyotes when it's wet.


----------



## XR Rider (25 Feb 2009)

Have had mine for two years now, and at first they were great. Once the sole starts to wear through water gets in and the "SQUEEK" like a wounded rabbit. Not very tactical. Fortunately CF paid for them. Also have a pair of Danner Strikers, they are awesome and waterproof!

BTW Oakley has  a new site for CF members "Oakleyforces.ca"


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Feb 2009)

I have been wearing them for a while now (along with half my regiment it seems) along with SOLE custom foot beds and I will never go back to anything issued again. I have used them on 2 BFT's with no problems, I have worn them on winter ex's (with gortex socks as liners), with no issues, in fact I prefered them over the muckluks.  I love these boots, my first pair lasted me about a year, and I litterally wore them everyday of the week, including civy side.


----------



## Soldier1stTradesman2nd (28 Feb 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I have a buddy who speaks very highly of Oakley's 6" SI boot.  He wore them in Afghanistan, then back in Canada for a number of long distance and heavy weight marches.  His only complaint is that they were too hot at times for the desert.
> 
> These days Rocky S2Vs are the flavour of the week in my part of town.
> 
> ...



What is the best retailer for mil-spec Rocky S2Vs for Canadian consumption? I know Ottawa Safety Supplies and Oakleyforces.ca sell Oakleys.

Cheers


----------



## Fusaki (4 Mar 2009)

> What is the best retailer for mil-spec Rocky S2Vs for Canadian consumption? I know Ottawa Safety Supplies and Oakleyforces.ca sell Oakleys.
> 
> Cheers



I got mine in person at Valley Workwear in Pembroke, but recently the 1RCR kitshop has been stocking them in response to popular demand.  

I picked up the Superfeet insoles at Sportcheck.  I can't say enough good things about Green Superfeet insoles.  I wear them in both civvie and military footwear.

Last month I picked up some insulated <a href=http://www.overshoe.com/recreational/>NEOs</a> from Full Spectrum Gear in Petawawa, although the 1RCR Kitshop has recently stocked these as well.  To the dismay of CSMs everywhere, NEOs are quickly rendering mukluks obsolete.  Despite the fact that they're black when everyone else is wearing white footwear, anyone who's worn them can't deny the awesome.  From the senior Sgts coming back from Gagetown saying "Half the guys on my 6B were wearing those" to the Cpls bragging about toasty dry feet after trudging through slush, NEOs are fast becoming the best piece of snivel kit since the softie. They're waterproof, insulated, and they're worn _over_ your combat boots so that you get the benefit of ankle support and good insoles.  They're snowshoe compatible and I've even heard of guys wearing running shoes in them.  I wore the Explorer model with the black and green issued socks in temperatures ranging from +3 to -35.  I highly recommend them.


----------



## dangerboy (4 Mar 2009)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Last month I picked up some insulated <a href=http://www.overshoe.com/recreational/>NEOs</a> from Full Spectrum Gear in Petawawa, although the 1RCR Kitshop has recently stocked these as well.  To the dismay of CSMs everywhere, NEOs are quickly rendering mukluks obsolete.  Despite the fact that they're black when everyone else is wearing white footwear, anyone who's worn them can't deny the awesome.  From the senior Sgts coming back from Gagetown saying "Half the guys on my 6B were wearing those" to the Cpls bragging about toasty dry feet after trudging through slush, NEOs are fast becoming the best piece of snivel kit since the softie. They're waterproof, insulated, and they're worn _over_ your combat boots so that you get the benefit of ankle support and good insoles.  They're snowshoe compatible and I've even heard of guys wearing running shoes in them.  I wore the Explorer model with the black and green issued socks in temperatures ranging from +3 to -35.  I highly recommend them.



I will second Wonderbreads recommendation, had them in Gagetown for the 3B course and they worked great.  One thing they don't breath so you have to wipe the inside down. Also they drive CSM's crazy, we had to wear our pants bloused over them.


----------



## Man_Bear_Pig (11 Jan 2010)

I would tell you too look else wear for boots and not wear the Oakleys unless you are roaming around garrison. The problem I have seen with these boots with guys who have worn them in Iraq and Afghanistan are they are not a wide tooth grip sole, little tread making it only useful in an urban environment.  The sides start to peel on the boot and have seen first hand countless amounts of shoe goo lathered on to keep them in good enough shape to use. I would reccomend the Garmont T8 Jungle Boot I have used this on deployment and in military schools were rucking is involved and I swear buy them along with buddies of mine as well. If your going to Ranger school for guys down here in the south it is a must have and I know of people rocking them at CAG selction right now.  http://www.extremeoutfitters.us/t8tacticaljunglebootgarmont.aspx  I put a lot of miles on my boots I am a sniper and my buisness is moving with my feet.

Take care


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Jan 2010)

I never had a problem with the Oakley boots; after 6 months in Afghanistan, they are showing alot of wear, but not much more then my magnums (I alternated boots usually daily).

I was in a job were we were mostly mounted, and I can see how they would wouldn't stand up to consent abuse in some areas.


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Feb 2010)

I have a set in tan.  They don't breathe very well as they are basically the black boot in tan, not a desert boot.

I initailly found them super comfortable and equated them to a Swat for their running shoe like comfort.  However, inexplicably my feet seem to get sore after a few days or a patrol, even with my orthodtics in.  I think it has to do with the sole being a little too soft and flexible which is comfotable at first but after some hard hours in them over rocky desert terrain they seemed to make my feet sore compared to my Rocky SV2s which held up good.

But they are cheap, $120ish, much like a Swat.

I was initially going to pick up another set but I think I'll go with another set of Rocky's or perhaps Danners.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (22 Mar 2010)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Also they drive CSM's crazy, we had to wear our pants bloused over them.



That's like telling somebody to blouse their trousers over mukluks, or the rubber overboot (boot, rubber, gumby)   :


----------



## Brayantobbe (24 Jun 2010)

I like these boots very much. They are probably the most comfortable boots I have worn. The first 4 months they were like wearing a tennis shoe.


----------



## Navalsnpr (23 Dec 2010)

I've had several pairs (6"/8" Tan/Black) over the years. The black 8" model with the upper eyelids through the leather and the other with the metallic quick lace system. The ones that have 100% of the eyelids through the leather are very comfortable, but take a bit longer to lace.  However the pair with the quick lace system had to be returned immediately as the over 50% of the metallic tabs cracked the first time I put them on.  This was not the case with the tan boots I had, so I figured that Oakley got a bad batch of metallic tabs. I contacted both Oakley Canada and Oakley Forces Canada and neither returned my emails.

If you are going to the sandbox, ensure you get the tan boots that have the sole stitched on and not only glued on. My second pair of glue only boots, which were broken in prior to my deployment lasted less than a week when the glue holding the sole on let go. I ended up buying another pair from the US Forces Oakley site who had tan boots that were stitched.

At the end of the day, I'd still buy Oakley boots.


----------



## Dkeh (14 May 2012)

Necro'ing an old thread, but still relevant. 

I have had these exact boots for a year, and I am supremely happy with the comfort factor. However (and this is a big however), they deteriorate rapidly, and they are water magnets. Walking through a field in the morning mist will soak your feet, and if you even think of stepping in a puddle, you will have wet feet. 

After 8 months, I started seeing holes worn through the bottom of the soles, the sides have started to split, and a lot of the stitching is starting to rip. I would not personally buy these boots again, even though they are supremely comfortable, and very light.


----------



## kyakruu (10 Feb 2016)

perhaps they could give you a good price on boots.  Get some buddies together, the min order for glasses is 5 pairs for the discount price.


----------

